# Where To Carry The Gas Cans?



## Matt T. (Mar 27, 2010)

I have a 2005 28RSS. I decided to buy a Honda Handi 3000I generator for doing some dry camping. Anyone have a good idea about where to carry the gas cans. I would like to bring 2 5 gal cans. I can fit one up front where the spare battery box is located near the propane tanks. I was going to strap the other one on the TT bumper but I was chastised by my neighbor saying that was a bad idea in case of a rear ender.


----------



## swanny (Oct 31, 2007)

I guess you don't have a pickup. So IMHO you don't have a good place to carry gas. If it were me, I would get gas somewhere close to were i was camping. Bumper is bad, near a 12v battery is bad and in your TV is bad.

kevin


----------



## letscamp (Jan 22, 2010)

When we go places I put the gas can in a black trash bag, Tie the bag off and keep it in a place where it wont tip over in the TT. Never had a problem with fumes or spillage. Just make sure if your going places high in a altitude take it out as soon as your home sweet camp site! Going from high altitude to low its no problem. Good luck and if you get in a wreck/ fire stars tell fire or police asap you have x amount of gas in a can in there. You will do fine and if its a 5 gal put 4 in.


----------



## H2oSprayer (Aug 5, 2006)

Have you considered a LP conversion for your generator?


----------



## GarethsDad (Apr 4, 2007)

If your handy you can do the LP conversion for about $220.00. I did my yamaha ef2600c two years ago and I just did my generac 1000g last month. Both mods are tri fuel. I can switch from gas to lp/ng in under 30 seconds. Here is the link to US Carburetion Inc on eBay http://cgi.ebay.com/TriFuel-Propane-Natural-Gas-Gasoline-Generator-Kit-/260607220338?cmd=ViewItem&pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3cad669a72 . James


----------



## sunnybrook29 (Oct 7, 2009)

I have seen sport utility vehicles with gas cans on the roof rack. Maybe short outboard motor tanks with the attachment so you gen will suck gas from the outboard tank ? I have the same generator and it seems like it will never run out of gas. I carry a two and a half gallon can empty until just before camping and then fill one can close to my destination. Using the gen for several hours a day this will last at least a week for me . We start the gen in the evening and run it to cool the house down and shut it off at ten or eleven depending on outside temp.


----------



## Matt T. (Mar 27, 2010)

thanks for all the suggestions everyone. I have considered the LP conversion. I was worried that Honda will void the warranty though on my $1800 generator. That thing cost me more than my first car so I'm not sure I want to risk it. The Handi will run my TT for about 3-5 hours while the AC is running depending on how hot it is. So we go through a good bit of gas.


----------



## forceten (Nov 14, 2008)

I carry 2 5 gallon cans in the pickup bed. Guess that doesn't help you. I just got back from dc and our honda 3000 ran for 7 or 8 hours no problem on a full tank. And we did run the ac. Although its not 100 degrees out yet so it didn't have to work over time.


----------



## battalionchief3 (Jun 27, 2006)

Get a siphon and drain it out of your TV when you get where your going. Or put them on the rear bumper of the camper. If you get hit in the rear, you wont be on fire. Just your camper and the car that hit you. There insurance will have to cover that.


----------



## Ridgway-Rangers (Apr 18, 2008)

Make sure you have a good gas can and not the $5 cans from home depot. I use the Eagle Safety Can in a 5gal and store it in the bed of the truck. The seal is tight; you could store it in the back of a suv with no odor. I was always told NOT to store a gas can in a garbage can because of static build up. The 2 gal version of this can be found here; Amazon for $36.00. By the way, the funnel comes off and there is no spillage with this can.


----------

